# Fleurette Motorhomes



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

Whilst at the NEC today came across a pitch that was promoting this manufacturer. They are French and owned by Rapido. They seem to be popular in France and they produce 600 units PA!
The quality appeared to be good and they were on the Fiat 130.
They are slightly cheaper than Rapido and the salesman I spoke to indicated that they would be like that for a while to establish a market.
Has anyone experience of them?
From the inside you would think you were ina Rapido!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi there- yes we were taken with the Fleurette. They hava a large choice of layouts and we were particulalrly impressed with the fixed twin bedded with rear central bathroom between them-the R71LJ which is based on the Renault Master I think all those with the "J" are the twin beds - (J for Jumeaux=twin?? :idea: )

If you have a look at their website (fleurette.fr) you'll see that rather than the Fiat and Reanault, they base the French vehices on the Citroen and Renault. Some of the French dealers have used models available,

There's a dealership in Nantwich and we've definitely marked that down as a possible "next vehicle" for us- disappointed to hear that the prices may be due a rise though!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

They do indeed look very smart and beautifully desiged. Also Rapido, (I think still a family firm) have a very good reptuation for quality.

Certainly a marque to keep ones eyes on in the future for me...

Daughter of Rapido


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link Pusser-I really must get to grips with doing clever things like "links" :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Thanks for the link Pusser-I really must get to grips with doing clever things like "links" :roll:


Step by step....to link.

Go to website you want to link to.
Highlight the address which you can see..http://www.whatever.com
and right click mouse and choose Copy from the menu.

Make a new post as you already have done.

Click on the URL button which is second row above when typing post and 4 along from the left of screen (Not the smiley box  ) It will say URL when you cursor over it.
Click on it.
If you get an error possibly using XP, click on bar at top of Explorer and allow temporary popups - if you don't get an error then igrnore this bit.

Make the url box blank and the right click on mouse button and chose paste - if you do not make it blank by getting rid of the http:// you will see you will end up with two of them and it won't work.

Click OK and then add any text you like to illustrate your link which could simply be Click Me or Click or in this case Daughter of Rapido.

CLick Ok and Bobs your Uncle or in some cases your Aunty but we won't go down that road.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Must have a look at them, but Ktesis, when you mentioned Fiat 130.
did you mean this.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thanks for the link to Fleurette, have picked out my model, C73LM is for me. who is the dealer in Nantwich ?? where is that. have also asked for a brochure by email, just happened to mention this site by way of passing of course.


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

Telbell
We were also taken by the twin bed version though the upholstery colour, deep red wasn't to our taste! nevertheless it was well laid out.

Cabby
Perhaps a Fiat 130 wouldn't do! It is of course a 130 bhp 2.3 MultiJet.
The Natwich dealer is Blue Motorhome Centre but there is also one in Chichester, Southdowns Motorcaravans. They appear to be the UK distributor.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for that Ktesis. Our mustang is twin bedded and full bathroom across the back, however she who must be obeyed, would like a double so she can put her cold feet somewhere warm.so the mustang has to go.
have looked on the southdown site but no mention of this line, have emailed them. cannot find a web site for the Blue Motorhome centre anywhere.do they have one.
Think my Fiat 130 may be more interesting than yours, wish i still had it.   :wink: :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hey Pusser- how about this then??? (I think he's got it....by George (or Fleurette) he's got it???

Daughter of Rapido(2)

Thanks Pusser for that- I really feel I belong now! The pic is the R71LJ which I lust after-tho the drawings all look the same.

I've checked the website on the guy's business card ( www.bluemotorhomecentre.com ) but it's just a domain-thingy place- does that mean they're stillwaiting for a proper web address?

Anyway-their phone number at Nantwich is 0845 603 7641 if anyone wants a brochure- but please - if you're thinking of a R71LJ- please save one for me :roll:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I too liked this van and picked up their brochure. Smart vans I must say.
Chris


----------



## 101608 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi There. I would like to introduce our company Blue Motorhome Centre We Started out as Abbey motorhomes Ltd in 2003 in September 2006 we decided to move to Cheshire and change our name to Blue Motorhome Centre. We are dealers for Rimor, Kentucky, Fleurette and Sea UK. We are also in the process of opening a site at Deeside Nr Chester. Sorry abought the web site we are in the process of having a new site done.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Weedy. Good chance our next m/h will be a Fleurette! Can you let us knowq when your site is "live".
If you want good quality feedback on your company's service and the products it sells, keep looking at this site. Its members are "no holes barred"...but fair.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Mmmm - Rapido. I think they're yummy  

We saw a load of Fleurettes in France this summer. They're obviously very popular over there - tho' not as popular as Chausson. 

Nice to see a dealership springing up over here.

Gerald


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just sorted my stuff from NEC last week and found the Fleurette brochure. They are some very impressive vans with lots of choice. Just bought our van this year so not in the market but always looking at different models and Fleurette and Rapido are very impressive

Chris


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Perhaps in a year or two we could all get together one do a deal with Weedy and his company- how about a "BOGOFF" on motorhomes :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Perhaps in a year or two we could all get together one do a deal with Weedy and his company- how about a "BOGOFF" on motorhomes :lol:


I'm sure that's just what he'd say - BOG OFF!

Mind you, I do wonder about the collective bargaining power of a group like MHF. With 12,000 members or so, at least 1,000 should be buying a new / second hand motorhome each year. That's 20 a week. 80 a month.

Bear with me here. So, let's say, we have 80 members wanting to buy a replacement motorhome each month. Around 40 of those will be new or nearly new. We negotiate with a particular dealer, who can handle the top / popular brands (not Br*wnh*lls).

There must be some mileage (for mileage, read discount) in using MHF as the primary port of call for support, which saves the dealer time and money, which they pass on to us, the poor motorhomers.

We do something similar in our borough, where we can negotiate big discounts on computer equipment, because the borough has a team of engineers who support that equipment, and the manufacturers are almost never bothered with a support call.

Thinking about it, is this already in place with Br*wnh*lls? We get a lot of their customers asking for help, which they get, and many people have said they got a good deal from them. Come on, Nuke, come clean. We know who you've been talking to!!! 8)

Gerald


----------



## 101608 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Gerannpassa. Why don't we throw down the gauntlet to you and anybody else who want the best deal on a new motorhome. We at Blue Motorhome centre can hopefully offer you and others better value because our over heads are a lot lower than the big boys in this game. There is a lot of milage in what you say in using MHF as the prim this would save the dealer a lot of time and money. Try Us.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Thinking about it, is this already in place with Br*wnh*lls? We get a lot of their customers asking for help, which they get, and many people have said they got a good deal from them. Come on, Nuke, come clean. We know who you've been talking to!!!


There is no discount scheme or any other scheme in operation with Brownhills or any dealers, although I would welcome this sort of offer for MHF 
The only person within Brownhills I have ever spoken to was our member Matt who went ever so slightly off the rails and needed some ahem direction


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

We also were impressed by these motorhomes. Unfortunately, looking at the brochure the payload on some of these models seems pathetic (if I'm working it out correctly - they don't specify payload).

E.g we liked the 73 LD - Gross weight 3500, kerb weight 3110 = 390kg payload - I don't think that's enough. Even worse is the 72SLB - Gross weight 3230, curb weight 3110 = 120kg !!!! 

Someone please tell me I'm wrong.

Griff


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Blimey.....two year-old thread resurrected.

Griff- - there are at least three MHF-ers with a Fleurette now. "Happycampers" "cabby"....and us! We all have the 73LJ-cabby and I have the 3litre. (any others please stand up!! :lol: )

We are really pleased with the build quality, and the layout bis perfect for us.

You may be right about payload. Happycampers (Nigel) has had his weight uprated-I'm sure he'll be content for you to PM him. I haven';t bothered yet (seems weird to me that you can legally increase the payload considerably just by paytng a couple of hundred quid and getting a piece of paper!-) doesn't alter safety aspects or physicval capacity to take additional weight!

Having said that I may go down that road in case we're stopped by vehicle examiners!

Incidentally-BlueMotorhome Centre (weedy) who posted previously on this thread, don't do Fleurette anymore.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Griff..Well as Terry said I had my 73lj chassis uprated to 3850 kg which is only a paper exercise, you get a new stick on plate and a certificate which you take to your local DVLA office and they do the rest.
One good piont is you only pay £165 road tax as your classed as heavy private goods :?  .
SV Tech are the company i dealt with,Gareth is very helpful.
If your buying new perhaps you could get a deal from Southdowns, the only other option is to drive it with an empty fresh watertank that will give you an extra 150kg payload (like Terry does  :wink: )
Nice vans they are aswell

Regards Nigel


----------

